# 2014 MacAir Dead



## DaveKeys (Feb 12, 2014)

Won't turn on

No power light

Nothing

Please Advise.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi is the power supply working or the battery.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is there a light on the mag safe connector when plugged into the wall and your laptop? Do you get any lights when you press the battery test button (If it has one.). No light on Mag Safe and you know the wall has power, you need a new one. If no battery lights, you could try resetting the SMC. If that doesn't help, then you may need a new motherboard.


----------

